# Cat With Broken Jaw



## Zachariah Atteberry (Sep 2, 2009)

We had this cat come into the shelter today (the person surrendering her was the fourth owner) and she is around two years old. She has a broken jaw and had surgery to fix it but never quite healed right according to the owner (which may or may not be true.) Her tongue sticks out all of the time. She has to lick her food/water because I don't think she can chew or bite anything as far as I can tell anyhow. She licked up a lot of dry food the first day and it all ended on the floor from her dropping it. Going to see a vet Monday to see what we can do for her. Vet was too busy due to Easter weekend to make an earlier appointment. She is also a Hemingway, she has seven claws on each paw. 

Previous owner says the jaw had been broken since she was around 8 months old. Have had cats with broken jaws (quite a few in fact) at the shelter we got fixed up, but never one like this where the owner claimed to have had surgery that failed and ended up with a cat with the tongue sticking out. The other cats healed just fine without problems post surgery and after the two months of soft food feeding that followed to make sure the cat's jaw was healed. Another weird thing is that this cat has perfect teeth while the other cats with jaw problems each had randomly chipped teeth from car accidents. That being said, I cannot visualize what could have happened.

The reason I post this is I wanted to see what your opinions is on a cat like this living a quality life if the jaw cannot be fixed and the cat's tongue is permanently out. The cat would likely need blended canned food for her entire life, but not for sure just yet until Monday. I am posting a fundraiser probably this week (just on the shelter's website - not on Cat Forum - just for clarification) to raise funds for her treatment/care and wanted to make sure I am not being selfish (saving the cat without regards to the quality of life in the end.)

Sometimes the opinion on this issue is split in the middle. Some people believe that this kind of condition weakens their overall quality too much, while others say that it does not have much impact. This cat reminds me of Lil Bub because I know his tongue is always sticking out due to a medical condition and he seems to be happy. So my opinion is that they can live a quality life but would appreciate any and all view points. 

Thank you very much,
Zach


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Gee Zack,
I know that face just made me melt, and tugged at my heartstrings! 
The only thing, I can say, is see what the vet has to say about any repair chances...

We do have another thread running, about a cat, with only half a tongue...I don't know if you've seen it yet...

Sigh...I just keep looking at that Precious face of hers,
If she also checks out healthy, other than that, I'd be wanting to give her a chance...
Whatever has happened to her, I think she's known some sad times....
(((HUGS))) and Prayers, and PetPets for that little girl,
Sharon


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

That breaks my heart. 4 owners... poor girl. I am one of those people who actually has a smoothie maker specifically for canned cat food, when I have one that needs a soupy diet. So I would be inclined to give her a chance myself! 

Hopefully the Vet finds her healthy enough to take on the surgery. If it works out, it would really improve her life! 

Keep us updated on things!

((HUGS)) to you both. Does this sweet girl have a name?


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry (Sep 2, 2009)

Will for sure keep you all updated and I will check out that post! You can be sure that I will do everything within my power to save her as I do other cats. She has already become special to me. I really love saving the hard cases, I feel they come to me for a reason... because I truly would do almost anything needed to save them. Will come up with a name shortly, she deserves one.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Well since she's a Hemingway Cat...
Didn't he spend time in Tahiti? 
Soooo, Tahiti as a name?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Zachariah Atteberry said:


> I really love saving the hard cases, I feel they come to me for a reason... because I truly would do almost anything needed to save them.


We know you will. 
Thank you Zach.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow! 2 Years old and 4 owners  Poor Baby. I hope the vet says she can have the surgery redone and that then she finally gets some kitty luck with a proper forever home.
I know you will do your best Zach. She crossed your path for a reason.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Poor baby is right! Personally, my Missy had almost no teeth and ate dry food just fine. If they can eat wet they can probably eat dry - but why bother. Just put him on an all wet diet. I don't think the tongue sticking out is a problem either. If it's been like this since he was 8 months old and he hasn't starved to death by now why worry?? Keep us posted on what happens to this cutie!


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry (Sep 2, 2009)

It was found today that the cat's tongue is permanently sticking out and that even under anesthesia that the cat's jaw could not be opened. The vet told me there was nothing he could do. I told him I would give him a decision tomorrow but I am almost leaning toward saving the cat because I don't see the tongue sticking out as a big life ending disability. The cat can still eat regular canned food (just shovels it up by licking it). 

Final opinion: What do you all think about the situation? I personally think of Lil Bub the cat when looking at this cat and don't think it is selfish of me keeping her alive, but what do you think? I have to talk to the manager tomorrow and see what his final decision is (he makes the final call.)


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I think she will need an owner who will wipe up a few extra spills. but frankly. as long as she can eat, and not in pain. I personally would give her chance. If he isn't sure, maybe lobby for a few weeks for a Facebook push to locate that home.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Zach,
You can't believe how angry and sad, this makes me feel...
If this girl would of had the proper care, when this first happened, she wouldn't have had to go through everything she has.
It's just plain criminal, and as far as I'm concerned, animal abuse.

I would be for getting a second opinion...just because that vet says, he can't do anything, doesn't mean, that something can't be done!
Do you have any Vet Colleges near you?

That poor girl has made it this far, I think she deserves every chance, she can be given!
She obviously has the will to live, and it seems like she hasn't given up on people...yet...

My Vote for her, is Living!!

Zach, Bless you, for being her voice and her 'Champion'!
She's needed someone to stand up for her...
Sharon


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

How heartbreaking. She is a sweet heart. I also have a smoothie make especially for blending cat food. If she is able to eat and seems OK, I think she just needs the right person. Obviously the four other owners who tried were not the right home, for whatever reason, but there is someone out there. I know someone who works for a vet and all of her animals have some sort of disability. One friend has a three legged and missing half a tail white cat, named Lt. Dan, and he gets around, and hunts better than any 4 legged cat I have ever seen. She saved him from death, he was going to be put down at her vet....he was in really bad shape, and she saved him, thinking he would have lots of problems getting around. He has had none and is otherwise a normal cat. 

I think this little girl can have a good life. I hope you can find a good home for her. I think if you just hold onto her, or find her a good foster family while looking for the right person, someone special will come along and step up to do whatever they need to for this sweetie pie. 

Thank you for trying to help her.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Not to second guess the Vet, but maybe there is too much damage already done. I mean if the first surgery was indeed a 'failed' surgery, then there may be too much scar tissue formed. It may need to be re-broken and wired in too many spots... It could be that the jaw is frozen shut, also...
By trying to fix this, it may be more harmful in the end....she could end up worse or not come thru it.....


But, I believe this poor kitty needs to be saved. She deserves a good home with someone to love her....
She deserves a chance at life....
Just someone to love.....

What is her name?

We need to save her....all she seems to need is smooshed food...a small food processor or blender for her food. 
Put the can of food in the blender, add water, switch on and there is her food...how hard is that?


any Vet Schools around??? They have lots of specialist there......
poor baby...


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry (Sep 2, 2009)

The only other option I can look into is going to the most expensive vet here (might be worth it) they have a board certified orthopedic surgeon and specialized in a few other areas. It wouldn't hurt to at least get one extra opinion. Had to use our vet first since we have a contract like deal with them that offers us discounted prices, but that doesn't mean I cant look at the other places around. Chances are I am going to try to still save her, I cannot give up on her at this point.


----------



## Darkaine (Feb 18, 2014)

I think a second opinion is a good idea if you can swing it, maybe they can do something else for her!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Zach,
Please keep us updated on her!
Praying for a Miracle! 
Sharon


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow... her story absolutely breaks my heart. Thank GOODNESS for you stepping in and seeing what can be done for this girl. If I were you, I would definitely get a second (or third) opinion... especially from someone who specializes in this sort of thing... there just has to be _something_ that can be done for this poor, sweet girl, so she can use her jaw properly again.  

Thank you, Zach, for doing all you can to help kitties like this girl... I just feel so bad for her that her past owners let this injury heal improperly (I doubt she had surgery to fix it...) and then tossed around from home to home. 

I am with Sharon... I am hoping and praying for a miracle for this girl.


----------



## Zachariah Atteberry (Sep 2, 2009)

Autumn has been adopted


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

She is a real beauty in that pic and it's good to see she has a permanent home now. What happened with her jaw though?


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

omg, she looks just like valentine! so glad you found a home for her!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Zach,
That is Heartwarming news!
Please tell us the whole story of her adoption! 
I'm just so HAPPY that Someone saw her Special Beauty and her Inner Spirit!
Bless you Zach for caring so much about the ones, who don't have a voice, and yet need so desperately, to be heard...
Thank You for being that Voice for them!
Sharon


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

:wiggle I am happy she is going into a home!! maybe her new parents will stop in and say hi?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh fab news. Tell us about her new family They are special people. Are they going to get her further help with her jaw. And a BlackBerry said would be great if they popped in here to let us know how she gets on


----------

